# suet cake recipes



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

anybody got any good suet cake recipes. I tried one off google earlier this week that didn't work. Used lard, peanut butter, cornmeal, oatmeal, sugar, turned out crumbly so I stuck it in an onion bag and hung it outside. I didn't like it. I'd like one that will hold together like a cake you get in the store. Thanks


----------



## spoikey (Jan 18, 2005)

If you pack that mixture in plastic cups with heavy string in it then freeze it you will have better success. You can also pack it tightly in a 9x13 cake pan and partially freeze then cut it to size, then freeze solid. Remove from pan and store in bags in the freezer. Also use less of the dry ingredients you mix in the lard. I also partially melt the lard to make it easier to mix. I try to stay away from adding cheap wild bird feed. I see more of that laying on the ground and making weeds in my yard. The only item I would add that you didn't is shelled sunflower seed. Good luck!


----------



## eucman (Jan 24, 2009)

The hard fat from a butchered deer makes excellent "suet" for your feeder. I save the big, thick portions from the deer I shoot, especially from above the hip area, and stuff the chunks in suet feeders or onion bags. No need to add anything; they will clean it up so only tough membranes remain.


----------



## harpo1 (Dec 6, 2007)

My mom used to keep a large coffee can in the fridge and drain off excess bacon grease into it after she'd fry it up. Then she dig out a few scoops and melt it in the microwave and mix in a handfull of sunflower seeds. Pour the melted mixture into a large styrofoam cup and put it back in the fridge with a string looped through it a few times. Once it set up she'd just peel the styrofoam off the "cake" and hang it out side.


----------



## MuskyDan (Dec 27, 2001)

The last time i trapped ***** I cooked the fat in an old cast iron and mixed In seeds and froze, worked great

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## UNCLE AL (Jan 5, 2002)

bought a suet ball at the local meat market and melted it down and made some small suet cakes with it. they look ok. I guess I'll go back to makeing my own from the suet balls from the meat market. I take the suet and press it into a suet cake plastic that I bought from the strore. I can get 8 suet cakes from one 2.00 ball. Then keep them in the freezer.


----------

